# Kate Upton: Als dicke, vulgäre Kannibalin gedisst



## beachkini (15 Juli 2012)

​
Sie zierte dieses Jahr das begehrte Cover der „Sports Illustrated“ und wird von zahlreichen Frauen sicher für ihren tollen Körper und ihre weiblichen Rundungen beneidet. Kate Upton (20) ist jung, erfolgreich und verdammt sexy, wie das Model auch zuletzt in einem Spot für die Fast Food-Kette „Carl's Jr.“ zeigte, in dem sie sich genüsslich und äußerst lasziv über die Burger hermachte.

Viele waren begeistert von dem Clip, der bereits vor einigen Monaten veröffentlicht wurde, doch jetzt meldeten sich plötzlich Befürworter des Magerwahns, genauer die Website SkinnyGossip, zu Wort und ließen an der blonden Schönheit nichts Gutes! Zunächst wurde über Kate im Bikini gelästert: „_Und wisst ihr, wer das ist? Ja, es ist die zauberhafte Kate Upton, die hier so selbstbewusst und schwerfällig über den Laufsteg trabt, als ob am Ende ein Buffet auf sie warten würde. Sie sieht dick, vulgär und pornografisch aus – und sie ist bestimmt ganze 30 Pfund zu schwer für dieses Outfit!_“ Harte Worte, denen sicher nur wenige zustimmen können, denn Kate, die _zudem auch noch als „Schweinchen“ bezeichnet_ wurde, sieht im Bikini wirklich einfach nur zum Anbeißen aus!

Doch offenbar ist das Model der Website ein regelrechter Dorn im Auge, denn in Bezug auf den Burger-Werbespot heißt es dort: „_Ich dachte Kannibalismus wäre illegal?!? Wenn das nicht zwei verschiedene Arten von Kühen wären, könnte sich Kate in ernsthaften Schwierigkeiten befinden! Wie konnte es mit der Mode nur so weit kommen?!_“ Und die Schimpftirade auf Model Kate geht noch weiter: „_Dicke Hüften, keine Taille, große, fette, wabbelnde Brüste... Sind wir in diesem Land wirklich schon so weit gekommen, dass Kate das Beste ist, was wir erreichen können? Sorry, aber: eww!_“ Ganz schön hart, oder? Bleibt zu hoffen, dass nicht allzu viele diese Meinung teilen und Kate sich davon nicht beeindrucken lässt, denn das sympathische Model kann sich doch wirklich sehen lassen!

Der Spot:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...6-kate-upton-commercial-carls-jr-hardees.html


----------



## Chamser81 (15 Juli 2012)

Wen interessiert was diese Spinner schreiben. Kate sieht traumhaft aus und ist Kilo für Kilo Erotik pur!
Sollen die doch weiterhin ihre knabenhaften Models begehren und solch echte Frauen auch echten Männern überlassen!


----------



## Toolman (15 Juli 2012)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Wen interessiert was diese Spinner schreiben. Kate sieht traumhaft aus und ist Kilo für Kilo Erotik pur!



So sieht's aus!


----------



## gerije (15 Juli 2012)

das bild gefällt mir  Danke


----------

